# Установка пакетов и зависимости

## _Hermes_

Вот у меня такой ворос:

Как запретить программа ставиться сли одна версия их уже есть. Не хочу чтобы версия с другого слота стояла!

Вот например, как мне запретить ставиться qt4 пакету?

```
hermes@wega-pc ~ $ emerge  -pvDuN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.6  USE="-ipv6" 429 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1  USE="dbus doc examples gif jpeg opengl png qt3support ssl tiff zlib -accessibility -cups -debug -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,109 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa doc dts dvb dvd encode esd ftp gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl oss png quicktime real* samba sdl speex sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs* x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -dv -dvdnav -enca -fbcon -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -rtc -srt -ssse3 -svga -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  USE="(-hardened*)" 421 kB 

Total: 4 packages (1 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 42,958 kB
```

----------

## viy

```
echo ">=x11-libs/qt-4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## _Hermes_

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo ">=x11-libs/qt-4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Спасибо

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Еще хэдбук почитай:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

См. 2,3 и 4 главы.

----------

## _Hermes_

Написал в /etc/portage/package.mask

# QT

=x11-libs/qt-4.3.1

Но все равно qt-4 ставится  :Sad: 

----------

## TolicH

Используйте >=x11-libs/qt-4

----------

## _Hermes_

Попробовал - безрезультатно  :Sad: 

----------

## TolicH

Возможно есть упоминание о qt в package.unmask? Если есть, удалите его.

Проверьте правильность пути - package.mask (не packages)

Выдает ли emerge какме-либо ошибки при запуске?

----------

## Etal

У тебя случайно не включен qt4 USE flag? Добавь -qt в /etc/make.conf

Ещё проверь или он кому-то нужен:

```
$ equery d =x11-libs/qt-4*

[ Searching for packages depending on =x11-libs/qt-4*... ]

app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)

net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)
```

----------

## TolicH

Это не решение проблемы. Package.mask должен иметь более высокий приоритет чем какие бы то ни было USE флаги, ошибка кроется где-то около него.

----------

## _Hermes_

в make.conf стоит -qt4

По поводу теукущих зависимостей

```

equery d =x11-libs/qt-4*

[ Searching for packages depending on =x11-libs/qt-4*... ]

app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)

net-dns/avahi-0.6.19-r2 (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)

```

Но все пакеты собраты без qt4

в файле /etc/portage/package.unmask есть такие строки

```

# Doug Goldstein <cardoe@gentoo.org> (Aug 15 2006)

# QT 4.2 needs to be masked... it's not even released yet

# QT 4.2 does not work with current dbus.. it will break and

# will give you bad dependancies

>=x11-libs/qt-4.1.9999

```

которая вроде как разрешает ставить только выше 4.1.9999

Но сейчас я завел строку в /etc/portage/package.mask

```

# QT

# >=x11-libs/qt-4

# =x11-libs/qt-4.3.1

=x11-libs/qt-4*

```

Перепробовал все формы записи. Всеравно qt4 не отменяется  :Smile: 

Вот упертая!  :Smile: 

----------

## Etal

 *_Hermes_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но все пакеты собраты без qt4
> 
> в файле /etc/portage/package.unmask есть такие строки
> ...

 

На фига у тебя qt4 в package.unmask? Оно поетому и игнорирует твой package.mask

----------

